# Septic Pump Runs Constantly



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

My system is all gravity fed, although I have a second system for a back shop that is on a mound/pump. It does not run all time. I am assuming that the pump is in a pit of some type and is taking on water? Maybe there are kinds that run continually.

I'll be back with plenty of septic/drain field questions of my own, in the near future, like in the spring. 

Hopefully someone else will reply.

Bill


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

You need to get this resolved before you close on this purchase of the house. The septic pump should not be running constantly. They normally run when the pit gets to a certain level and they put a measured dose into the field.

If this continues I think you can look forward to two things --
1) high light bills until 
2) pump fails and it needs replacing


----------



## GAjamie (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------

